
Zuckerberg's refusal to testify before UK MPs 'absolutely astonishing' - alphadevx
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/04/will-2018-be-the-year-of-the-neo-luddite
======
sbinthree
Why does the UK authority think it is relevant here? Is the UK going to IP ban
Facebook services from being used in the UK? Ultimately, populism wins, if the
people want Facebook, they will have it. The UK government is astonished
because it still thinks it matters and yet it does not.

